# Another Family keeper - Ingersoll



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I was actually there when this was purchased...



Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice example Roger, good to have the heritage as well


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Roger Nice looking example. Is it still working?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

DJH584 said:


> @Roger Nice looking example. Is it still working?


 Yes indeed it is..... which is more than the 2 Jeweller/repairers we used to have in this town..

Roger


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roger said:


> Yes indeed it is..... which is more than the 2 Jeweller/repairers we used to have in this town..
> 
> Roger


 That'll be because they didn't diversify into dry-cleaning and cobbling and key-cutting! :cursed:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

mel said:


> That'll be because they didn't diversify into dry-cleaning and cobbling and key-cutting! :cursed:


 Funnily(?) enough, it was the Grim Reaper in both cases with no-one able to take on the repairing.

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> Funnily(?) enough, it was the Grim Reaper in both cases with no-one able to take on the repairing.
> 
> Roger


 Yes my local guy has gone although at least he managed to retire and have a few years first!

I will have to get up into the loft I am sure I have an Ingersoll pocket watch in a box somewhere


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Snap


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My first proper watch was an Ingersoll pocket watch and I wish I still had it, plus the original package and paperwork which gives your watch added loveliness, dear Roger. I see that your watch was originally purchased in 1966 which, funnily enough, was about the same time as I bought mine (acquired 1966/67). I would love to know how much I had to pay when I got mine, brand new, in the mid-sixties.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> My first proper watch was an Ingersoll pocket watch and I wish I still had it, plus the original package and paperwork which gives your watch added loveliness, dear Roger. I see that your watch was originally purchased in 1966 which, funnily enough, was about the same time as I bought mine (acquired 1966/67). I would love to know how much I had to pay when I got mine, brand new, in the mid-sixties.


 Sadly I dont have the receipt but from memory....£3 ish??

Roger


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks @Roger, that would have taken quite a bit of my pocket money then. :laugh:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Thanks @Roger, that would have taken quite a bit of my pocket money then. :laugh:


 Yes, indeed...

I bought my first brand new motorcycle in 1966... Honda CB160... £229

Roger


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

T too have one the same sadly no box or receipt. The odd thing is i found it harder to repair and assemble than my Waltham Traveler.


----------

